# BMQ over Christmas



## chimo2u (12 Aug 2014)

My son's BMQ us slated for OCT 20, 2014- Feb 6, 2015
As far as my calculations , I thought they'd have about a 2 week break at Christmas , which would have made graduation around Jan 29/ however if my math is right, having their Grad on Feb 5 would give a 3 week break at Christmas?? Is BMQ still 12 weeks long?


----------



## Pinggew (12 Aug 2014)

Yes it is still 12 weeks.


----------



## chanellhelen (12 Aug 2014)

Its actually 3 weeks we get off! Not just 2.


----------



## chimo2u (12 Aug 2014)

Yes, that's what it looks like when I redo the math, three weeks is a pretty long break! Personally, I can see that disruption being a bit of a headache when you're in the groove! But I guess it'll be nice to see him for a bit at Christmas on the bright side! Lol


----------

